# Expats wanted for study



## leamelody

Hello everyone,

I am studying cultural science/anthropology at the Goethe University in Frankfurt. I am currently doing a study on how expats interact with people from their country of origin (compatriots) if they meet them in their land of residence. 

For this study, I am looking for expats. You don’t have to have to be in touch with any fellow countrymen. Age, Gender, Nationality or where you live doesn’t matter!

If you’re currently living in or around Frankfurt the interview can be conduct in person, otherwise it can be done via Email or whichever way is the most comfortable for you. The interviews shouldn’t take longer than 30 minutes, it will be anonymous and the study won’t be published.

If you’re interested you can message me and I can tell you further details about the study and the interview.

If this post is inappropriate or should not be here, please message me and I’ll remove it immediately.

Your help will be a great support for the study. Thank you !

Regards,
Lea


----------

